# Headsup: webOS update seems to break moboot



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got the 3.0.477 webOS update this morning, figured I'd check it out. Went fine, but broke my Preware patches, and now I don't get the moboot menu. Looks like the CM7 files are still there, haven't had time to try to reinstall moboot.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

And my touchpad just started updating... damit


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's expected........they share the same /boot/ partition.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

is the update worth it?


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Plancy said:


> It's expected........they share the same /boot/ partition.


I didn't expect it...didn't see any warnings about it....


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

CM7.1 Alpha 2 for TP is also expected to release soon(battery drain and SOD fix included), in my opinion, nothing significanthas changed from 3.0.3 to 3.0.4.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well it is now, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"colonel panic said:


> I didn't expect it...didn't see any warnings about it....


Are you going to run the acme install for moboot? Should take just a few seconds...


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Are you going to run the acme install for moboot? Should take just a few seconds...


I am about to try here in a second.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

would definitely like to do the update, but not if it's gonna cause big problems for CM on the touchpad. If you can get a workaround/ fix for this, definitely post a quick walkthrough? thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Nburnes said:


> I am about to try here in a second.


Drum roll....


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Are you going to run the acme install for moboot? Should take just a few seconds...


That's the plan...soon as I get a break from work


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> would definitely like to do the update, but not if it's gonna cause big problems for CM on the touchpad. If you can get a workaround/ fix for this, definitely post a quick walkthrough? thanks


No problems will be caused, CM itself has not been affected according to the OP. Just reinstall moboot via novacom as Redflea has mentioned and you should be good, if not post back here and we will help you.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"colonel panic said:


> That's the plan...soon as I get a break from work


Damn work....full speed ahead.

Might need to reinstall CM7 as well if the kernel is affected.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Plancy said:


> No problems will be caused, CM itself has not been affected according to the OP. Just reinstall moboot via novacom as Redflea has mentioned and you should be good, if not post back here and we will help you.


yeah, understandably. Just not sure of the code to throw into terminal for the install. i can do walkthroughs easlily, but not too great at figuring out the right command quickly xP


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> yeah, understandably. Just not sure of the code to throw into terminal for the install. i can do walkthroughs easlily, but not too great at figuring out the right command quickly xP


novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Thiswho said:


> yeah, understandably. Just not sure of the code to throw into terminal for the install. i can do walkthroughs easlily, but not too great at figuring out the right command quickly xP


Create cminstall on the tp, put moboot into it, and run the same install command you ran the first time.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

To update to webOS 3.0.4? just boot into webOS and run the Software Update program, make sure the domain is set properly via Impostah(ps.palmws.com).
Create the cminstall folder again via USB drive mode in webOS and put moboot in there.
Then via novacom with touchpad in USB dev mode(volume up + power(after a power off of course)), inside the novacom.exe(C:\program files\palm, inc - for me) directory(be sure to place ACMEInstaller in there too), run the command "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" in the dos command prompt.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Nburnes said:


> novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller


Your results are? I'll be Home in a hour or so and want to get going with this.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah, alright. Can we confirm that this will fix it without having to do a fresh install of CM?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Thiswho said:


> Ah, alright. Can we confirm that this will fix it without having to do a fresh install of CM?


Waiting on results from our early adopters...


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

The suspense is killing me! haha :money:


----------



## alansmoth (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems to work just booting back into CM7 now...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"Thiswho said:


> The suspense is killing me! haha :money:


Taking too long...bad sign? 

Oops, I spoke too soon.


----------



## alansmoth (Oct 13, 2011)

Confirmed - back into CM7 with no problems.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"alansmoth said:


> Confirmed - back into CM7 with no problems.


Thanks!


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Waiting on results from our early adopters...





Thiswho said:


> The suspense is killing me! haha :money:





alansmoth said:


> It seems to work just booting back into CM7 now...


I can say the same, works fine for me. After the webOS update, just reinstall moboot.


----------



## bradlinder (Oct 18, 2011)

Confirmed. After installing Moboot a second time, everything is back to normal.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

So should I remove all other update__zip files and just leave the moboot.zip in the directory?


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Ditto. I'm back, baby!

Now for CM7 A2....


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

twiddler said:


> So should I remove all other update__zip files and just leave the moboot.zip in the directory?


Just moboot.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

twiddler said:


> So should I remove all other update__zip files and just leave the moboot.zip in the directory?


Yes. 5 char


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

If I doctor my TP to 3.0.4 directly, obviously CM7 would be gone. In that case i have to put all the 3 zip files in the cminstall folder, right?


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just read this from Ari Jaaksi's blog;


> It gets downloaded over the air and is automatically updated to your devices


fyi


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

twiddler said:


> So should I remove all other update__zip files and just leave the moboot.zip in the directory?


yes

updating atm... weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lovleshgarg said:


> If I doctor my TP to 3.0.4 directly, obviously CM7 would be gone. In that case i have to put all the 3 zip files in the cminstall folder, right?


No - webOS doctor doesn't remove CM7. But installing 3.0.4 will interfere w/the moboot utility, so you have to reinstall only moboot, after installing 3.0.4.


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks you so much for the reply. But dalingrin once said on twitter that the new versions of webOS doctor wipe off CM7 except the partitions. That's why I asked. i will be reaching home in an hour. Will figure it out then. thanks.


----------



## Fowley (Oct 18, 2011)

colonel panic said:


> Just got the 3.0.477 webOS update this morning, figured I'd check it out. Went fine, but broke my Preware patches, and now I don't get the moboot menu. Looks like the CM7 files are still there, haven't had time to try to reinstall moboot.


How did you install the WebOS-update? i have WebOS and CM7 installed. Downloading and Installing the update with the client in WebOS needs a restart. After the restart i have to choose WebOS in moboot and later in WebOS it tells me the installation wasn't succesful and i have to try again (already did twice). Someone having the same issue?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> No - webOS doctor doesn't remove CM7. But installing 3.0.4 will interfere w/the moboot utility, so you have to reinstall only moboot, after installing 3.0.4.


thankyou for the straight answer and no mumbo jumbo (no offense others) btw does 3.0.4 have the ability to microusb--->HDMI? I heard rumors it would in this update:wub:


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lovleshgarg said:


> Thanks you so much for the reply. But dalingrin once said on twitter that the new versions of webOS doctor wipe off CM7 except the partitions. That's why I asked. i will be reaching home in an hour. Will figure it out then. thanks.


Maybe I misunderstood your question...

1. If you take the OTA webOS 3.0.4 update via your touchpad that does *not * remove CM7, that's for certain, myself and others have installed the update via the TP OTA update process this morning and the only thing that is affected is moboot.

2. webOS doctor for 3.0.2 does not remove CM7. Many folks have run it and found CM7 is still there.

3. None of us have run the 3.0.4 webOS Doctor, and I don't know, personally, if there is a change in the webOS doctor for 3.0.4 that would result in it removing CM7. I remember seeing that comment from dalingrin, but do not know if he meant starting w/3.0.4 webOS Doctor, other versions that may be on the way.

So - go ahead and take the OTA update on your TP and all you need to do is reinstall moboot.

If you download and use the 3.0.4 webOS doctor from your PC to update your TP, then in that case I haven't seen any definitive info on whether that would affect CM7 differently from the OTA or not.

Hope that helps clarify...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> thankyou for the straight answer and no mumbo jumbo (no offense others) btw does 3.0.4 have the ability to microusb--->HDMI? I heard rumors it would in this update:wub:


See my clarification - the 3.0.4 OTA update done directly on the Touchpad doesn't affect CM7 except for requiring a moboot reinstall.

We don't know yet whether the same is true if you download and use the 3.0.4 webOS doctor from your PC to update your Touchpad.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

It'd be nice if someone could clarify where the zip files that need to be deleted are hiding or if they're labeled differently in webOS.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

having some problems updating to 3.0.4

The download starts OTA and then a screen comes up that says "your device is up to date" and the download doesn't work. wtf?!

edit:
nvm. after hitting the refresth button it works. fml.
lol.


----------



## arcticrobot (Oct 16, 2011)

Since I have no urge in going back to WebOS and I'm being 10 times more productive even with alpha release of CM7, I have no point of installing it and breaking moboot, preware patches and uber-kernel. So, I'll skip this one. Looking forward to alpha 2 though.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

scott.743 said:


> It'd be nice if someone could clarify where the zip files that need to be deleted are hiding or if they're labeled differently in webOS.


Nothing needs to be deleted...are you confused about the reinstall process?

It's the same as the first time you installed CM7 on your touchpad, just that you only have to put the moboot zip file in the cminstall directory...the other two files aren't required. Then run the acme installer from your novacom directory.

Here's a full summary:

What needs reinstalling depends on how you get the 3.0.4 webOS update on your Touchpad. 

Via OTA: If you get the update OTA (over the air) directly on your Touchpad via the System Update option, you only need to reinstall moboot. All your CM7 settings/etc., will be retained.

The OTA update breaks the boot menu (moboot) that you installed when you installed CM7. After installing 3.0.4, simply re-run the acme install to reinstall moboot (this is just re-doing the install you did the first time to install CM7, but only installing the boot menu this time):

1. Attach TP to PC and enable usb mode.
2. Create directory "cminstall" in root of TP drive
3. Copy moboot_0.3.3.zip to cminstall directory
4. Eject TP and reboot it (Open Settings>Device Info> Reset Options and select Restart)
5. Hold volume-up key while TP is rebooting to go into USB connect mode (only thing on screen is big USB symbol)
6. If you had pulled the USB cable, reconnect the TP to PC
7. Open a command prompt in the C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc directory
8. Make sure that the ACMEInstaller file is there
9. Run the command: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
10. You can disconnect the USB cable as soon as your TP starts rebooting.

After reboot the boot menu will come up and you can choose to boot webOS, CM7, CM Recovery, etc.

Via webOS Doctor: If you use the 3.0.4 webOS doctor, then you do need to install CM7, CWR, and moboot, and all your CM7 settings/etc., will be retained.

Repeat above steps, but on Step 3 copy moboot (moboot_0.3.3.zip), CM7 (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip), and the CM Recovery zip (update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip) into the cminstall directory, just like the first time you installed CM7.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

ANy idea why I would be getting a "device not found" type of error? moboot is in cminstall, i rebooted and held volume up until I got the large USB icon. Followed same path i did the first time (Palm, inc) to locate ACMEInstaller and ran command. It cannot find my device. Im at a loss since I know this is the correct way to do it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TheIowaKid said:


> ANy idea why I would be getting a "device not found" type of error? moboot is in cminstall, i rebooted and held volume up until I got the large USB icon. Followed same path i did the first time (Palm, inc) to locate ACMEInstaller and ran command. It cannot find my device. Im at a loss since I know this is the correct way to do it.


Sounds like it could be just a basic connectivity issue...Standard troubleshooting at first - if the command repeatedly fails when you try it, try rebooting your TP and putting it in USB connect mode again, and rebooting the PC could also help.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Sounds like it could be just a basic connectivity issue...Standard troubleshooting at first - if the command repeatedly fails when you try it, try rebooting your TP and putting it in USB connect mode again, and rebooting the PC could also help.


But it worked via the same connection just a moment before when i put moboot in the cminstall folder......so weird.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TheIowaKid said:


> But it worked via the same connection just a moment before when i put moboot in the cminstall folder......so weird.


Electronics are not your friend...  But a reboot is always my first step in troubleshooting connectivity issues.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, OK, so a reboot of the computer did the trick. Im lazy, I know! Thanks all!


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

same thing happened to me. restarted the TP and it worked fine!


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not the install process that's confusing, it's the fail to install message that I'm getting after attempting an install of 3.0.4. I noticed that someone said that removing any zip files from the install process, (except for moboot), would correct the error. I'd hate to use the webos doctor to start over and reinstall CM7, but it seems that might be my only course of action.


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

scott.743 said:


> It's not the install process that's confusing, it's the fail to install message that I'm getting after attempting an install of 3.0.4. I noticed that someone said that removing any zip files from the install process, (except for moboot), would correct the error. I'd hate to use the webos doctor to start over and reinstall CM7, but it seems that might be my only course of action.


How did you or how are you trying to install 3.0.4? OTA?


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

OTA install directly on TouchPad.


----------



## soricon (Oct 14, 2011)

Do not install the update via webos doctor, you'll loose CM7 - 
http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/we...-install-it-along-with-android-cyanogenmod-7/


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if my wifi access here at work might be causing an issue, as the update is only 53MB.


----------



## Tek (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that is the correct file size....


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

soricon said:


> Do not install the update via webos doctor, you'll loose CM7 -
> http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/10/we...-install-it-along-with-android-cyanogenmod-7/


You'll lose moboot, but the system/data partitions will still be there, so if you use acmeinstaller again to reinstall moboot/recover/cm7, it'll still be as it was before you doctored it (any changes made to the system partition will be lost though)


----------



## soricon (Oct 14, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> You'll lose moboot, but the system/data partitions will still be there, so if you use acmeinstaller again to reinstall moboot/recover/cm7, it'll still be as it was before you doctored it (any changes made to the system partition will be lost though)


Yes, I just went myself through the whole process and I can confirm this as well. All the apps/themes are like before.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

i don't think i'm going to worry about updating webOS because i haven't gone back to it since cm7 release. in fact, if i could remove it all together and only have android then i would. hopefully that option becomes available soon.


----------



## BraveDemon (Aug 13, 2011)

Edit: Nvm~! All issues resolved!


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

This update hosed my entire system and I had to webOSdoctor it back, losing pretty much everything including CM7. Reinstalling moboot presented me with NO option of CM7 in the list.

What a fail on HP's part.

Anyway.......Does the bluetooth pairing process allow messages to be sent and received? So far I can't find any indication of so on my HTC EVO 3D even with the messaging service enabled. However, receiving calls works fine.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

OTA'ed to 3.0.4 and installed moboot and life is good.


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Does seem like a worthwhile update! Hope it's not the last....


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Before taking the update on WebOS, I'm still curious about a couple of things.

1) I notice now that when I go to WebOS, most files (if not all) that had previously downloaded to the "media" portion of the Touchpad were wiped out when installing CM7. All the Touchpad features, updates, Apps, and preferences were still in tact. But, there were things such as downloaded Bible versions, songs, movies, and temp Quick Office files that are now gone.

2) For the above reasons, I wonder if updating WebOS and then running ACME installer to put moboot back in place will wipe out files that are now on my "SD" card portion of the Touchpad for CM7. I've got quite a few things there again now. Would they still be there?

Hopefully, someone can clarify before I go with the WebOS update.

I've got one other question that maybe someone will have some real insight on versus just a personal opinion. (might even warrant a separate thread) When we get a new version of CM7 (Alpha 2 and above), will this be updated over "top" of the present CM7 and keep all my preferences setups, etc?

Thanks!


----------

